

WP Engine is hiring PHP engineers & sys ops - cwilson

Job Listings: https://wpengine.resumetracker.com<p>Our company: http://wpengine.com<p>Our previous HN thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1731698<p>Since launching in July we’ve grown at an extremely fast pace. We’re now serving over 500 million hits and 30 terabytes of data transfer per month. Thus far it’s been the three of us and our amazing advisors keeping the engines running. We’d like to add a few new talented members to our team to help us build new tools, make our platform faster, and provide the best experience possible to our customers.<p>If you’re interested in working with a close-knit, fast-growing and successful start-up with a passion for WordPress, open source, and creating helpful products we’d like to hear from you!<p>WP Engine is based out of Austin, TX and we are primarily looking for candidates to work on-site. However we will consider exceptionally qualified/experienced candidates for remote work with some travel to HQ in Austin.<p>Please apply via https://wpengine.resumetracker.com, and feel free to ask any questions here!
======
arturadib
Not to sound overly skeptical, but Woha! 500 million hits and 30 TB of data in
November ... at the rate of 2 new customers per month in October? [1]

That's extraordinarily commendable! (Or perhaps it's a typo?)

[1] <http://blog.asmartbear.com/reputation.html> "WPEngine got two new
signups. Only two. [...] Not exactly the massive boost you or I was expecting.
I figured on 10-20 new customers at minimum and dreamed of 50. I was wrong by
an order of magnitude."

------
grahamsc
May I ask what your definition of a hit is? Is it every file being requested?
Or...?

